# I'm new to Ohio....and need some help.



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

I moved to Port clinton, Ohio last fall (from Maine) and I'm looking forward to doing some bass fishing this year. I was just looking for some helpful hints on where to find them. I would like to stay within an hour of Port Clinton. Oh ya, I dont have a boat either. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that you Shawn? Jeez get back too work!

Mitch


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hello..and welcome to good ole Ohio..if you like bass..i would definitely drive to either the sandusky river or the maumee river for some smallmouth bass.they are a blast and well worth wading for..mid-summer, you can actually watch them come up and ingulf the shad, very cool..  
good luck and good fishin to you..


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Try the portage river, sandusky bay ,east /west harbor or the black river in lorain. All of these are great bass fisherys. You will be impressed.


----------

